# Red tegu



## Alya (Jul 1, 2017)

Few day ago I bought baby red tegus.he barely moves and he doesn't eat his food.i tired to feed him chicken,raw eggs,fruits and tuna he didn't eat anyone them. I'm still with cage setup, I'm living in hot country with too much humidity,do I need the light and humidity machine.what is the suitable temperature and level of humidity percent.any suggestion cage setup.
Plus he doesn't like everything I come near to him he runs away


----------



## Kron (Jul 1, 2017)

He is prob still getting use to his new surrondings. Give him more time and he should come around and start eating as long as his temps are right. As for him running away that will take time to. But alot of people on here will tell u to put in a shirt that u have worn recently so he gets ur scent and gets used to it.


----------



## Alya (Jul 1, 2017)

What's the right temperatures and humdity level.


----------



## Kron (Jul 3, 2017)

His baskibg spot should be around 115 and and surrounding temp should be around mid 80's as for humidity i keep mine around 70 to 80 percent


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 3, 2017)

I rescued A gold tegu 4 weeks ago and he/she went mental everytime I entered the enclosure.... Patience is key, let it settle in for a few days and then when its out and about just slowly keep putting yourself in the enclosure a little closer each day and if it freaks just hold still until it calms. I didn`t do the jumper thing but loads of people do.....I finally got to stroke my little pal yesterday.


----------

